# شروط الرهبنه للبنات؟



## refa (1 أغسطس 2008)

اريد معرفه ما هي شروط الرهبنة للبنات وهل هناك مايمنع من الرهبنه رجاء الرد سريعا اما في المنتدي او علي اميلي 
*+++++++

ممنوع وضع أى ايميل هنا*


----------

